# 7th Annual Smokin' in the Creek BBQ Cook-off, Sugar Creek MO



## Shores (Apr 26, 2010)

Cooked with a buddy of mine this past weekend in Sugar Creek, MO. It was a KCBS comp and it was his second ever. I've been helping him get into competing this year and it's been quite the learning experience for me too. I've never had to do boxes before, until these last two comps. It's a lot more difficult than I thought. 

Anyway, we took 21st out of 52. Here are the results with pics of the turn-in boxes. I'm not totally proud of all the boxes, but they are a far cry better than our first comp we did 5 weeks ago.

I cooked chicken and ribs and he did pork and brisket.

Chicken (9th out of 52)






Ribs (28th out of 52)





Pork (25th out of 52)





Brisket (31st out of 52)





There was a lot of good competition there and we know where we could improve, but all and all it was a good time. I'm sure he and I will team up again later this summer. My usual team (Father-in-law, Brother-in-law and his Father-in-law) compete in our first comp in two weekends. I'm really looking forward to that comp. We haven't cooked together since last October.

Constructive critisism welcome. I know things are different when in the moment and looking at a pic afterwards, but hearing what you have to say helps out.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 27, 2010)

Comps are a lot of work.  Good experience though.


----------



## bbquzz (Apr 27, 2010)

I think it all looks great Shores and you finished in the top half. It is fun for  a novice like myself to see the pictures thanks for sharing. I'm sure Cliff is right and each comp is great experience.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 28, 2010)

I think they all look great....it just shows how many good 
pitmasters are at comps....I frankly love the chicken, although the 
pork looks a little oversauced.


----------



## Shores (Apr 28, 2010)

Great comments Captain. Thank you. This comp had the KCBS Team of the Year from the past two years, plus the American Royal Invitational winner from last year. Not to mention all the other great teams out there. Always liked getting the call for a ribbon at any event. Even if it's 9th.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd be proud of them turn in entry's they look good to me.

Pigs


----------



## bigwheel (May 2, 2010)

Great job Shores. That stuff looks mighty tasty. 

bigwheel


----------



## Tri Tip (May 3, 2010)

Great Job. That pork box sure is pretty! Chicken looks like candy. Love the grill marks!


----------

